# List of Ukraine NATO Straps available



## Packleader

For those looking for blue and yellow Ukraine straps (especially those sending donations to the Red Cross, etc), this is the current availability as of today (March 24):

*Strap Mill Canada* - Pre-orders available (expected shipping in mid-April).

*Bark & Jack* - Sold out.

*Cheapest Nato Straps* - Sold out.

*The Strap Tailor* - Sold out.

*Zulu Alpha Strap* - Sold out.

*Erika's Originals *- Available in non-NATO only (thanks @sathomasga !)


If anyone knows of any others for sale or in production, please post in this thread and I will do my best to update the list. Thank you.


----------



## sathomasga

Erika's Originals MN


----------



## iehrenwald

I hope that the various companies will eventually restock for those of us that missed out on the first wave of straps.


----------



## Deity42

I understand there's probably some challenges with getting suppliers to gear up this quickly, but I would hope these are not limited production items.

I didn't get in right away because of a few reasons, but would like the option in the future.


----------



## howards4th

I ordered back in March. 
They Just started shipping last week. Mine came in mail today.






__





SMC Strap Mill Canada


A Canadian company providing quality NATO and leather watch straps at affordable prices.




www.strapmillcanada.com












Good quality, nice colors. 
*100% of the proceeds will be donated to the Canadian Red Cross Ukraine Humanitarian Crisis Appeal*


----------



## johncomer

Looks great, I’m also waiting on my 20 and 22mm SMC Ukraine NATO.


----------



## Cosmodromedary

Thanks for creating the thread, I think this is a nice way of showing support.

I ordered the 22mm SMC because that and the Erika's seem to be the only options still available right now. I too am hoping for some restocks in the near future!


----------



## StufflerMike

SMC is in










More pics on the SMC thread


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

I got mine from cheapestnatostraps. The money from them goes to Ukraine 🇺🇦 relief.


----------



## VaEagle

When I ordered this special Ukraine charitable edition NATO strap from The Strap Tailor several weeks ago, I wondered whether Ukraine would still be standing as an independent, democratic nation by the time the strap arrived. Despite a brutal assault by a country 10 times its size, the Ukrainian people are still fighting back. Kudos to them! I am humbled by their bravery. And thank you to The Strap Tailor, like so many others, for stepping up to support Ukraine.


----------



## utzelu

VaEagle said:


> When I ordered this special Ukraine charitable edition NATO strap from The Strap Tailor several weeks ago, I wondered whether Ukraine would still be standing as an independent, democratic nation by the time the strap arrived. Despite a brutal assault by a country 10 times its size, the Ukrainian people are still fighting back. Kudos to them! I am humbled by their bravery. And thank you to The Strap Tailor, like so many others, for stepping up to support Ukraine.
> 
> View attachment 16622121


How do you like the strap so far? I got one myself and while it looks very good and quality, comfort wise is appalling. The strap is so stiff that it doesn’t conform to the wrist properly. I am not sure if it gives up with time. With other, cheaper NATO straps, you can’t really tell they’re made of plastic, but with this one you can and even feel like plastic.


----------



## VaEagle

I'd say the quality of the strap is middle of the pack. I've had some NATOs that feel thick, yet soft and flexible (those are the best) and others that feel thin and hard and almost cut you (obviously the worst). This one is pretty stiff, but I appreciate the thickness. Like I said, I've had worse.


----------



## utzelu

Yeah, I like thick NATO straps but soft and flexible. The best one I experienced is the OEM one on my Hamilton Paneurop. Thick yet so flexible and comfortable.

I am hoping that the Strap Tailor one will give in after some time.


----------

